# September 11



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Seven years now.











 Total number killed in attacks (official figure as of 9/5/02): *2,819 *
 Number of firefighters and paramedics killed: *343*
 Number of NYPD officers: *23*
 Number of Port Authority police officers: *37*
 Number of WTC companies that lost people: *60 *
 Number of employees who died in Tower One: *1,402*
 Number of employees who died in Tower Two: *614*
 Number of employees lost at Cantor Fitzgerald: *658*
 Number of nations whose citizens were killed in attacks: *115*
 Ratio of men to women who died: *3:1*
 Age of the greatest number who died: *between 35 and 39 *
 Bodies found "intact": *289 *
 Body parts found: *19,858*
 Number of families who got no remains: *1,717*
 Estimated units of blood donated to the New York Blood Center: *36,000*
 Total units of donated blood actually used: *258*
 Number of people who lost a spouse or partner in the attacks: *1,609*
 Estimated number of children who lost a parent: *3,051*
 Percentage of Americans who knew someone hurt or killed in the attacks: *20 *
 FDNY retirements, January-July 2001: *274*
 FDNY retirements, January-July 2002: *661*
 Number of firefighters on leave for respiratory problems by January 2002: *300*
 Number of funerals attended by Rudy Giuliani in 2001: *200*
 Number of FDNY vehicles destroyed: *98 *
 Tons of debris removed from site: *1,506,124 *
 Days fires continued to burn after the attack: *99*
 Jobs lost in New York owing to the attacks: *146,100*
 Days the New York Stock Exchange was closed: *6 *
 Point drop in the Dow Jones industrial average when the NYSE reopened: *684.81*
 Days after 9/11 that the U.S. began bombing Afghanistan: *26*
 Economic loss to New York in month following the attacks: *$105 billion*
 Estimated cost of cleanup: *$600 million*
 Total FEMA money spent on the emergency: *$970 million*
 Estimated amount donated to 9/11 charities: *$1.4 billion *
 Estimated amount of insurance paid worldwide related to 9/11: *$40.2 billion*
 Estimated amount of money needed to overhaul lower-Manhattan subways: *$7.5 billion*
 Amount of money recently granted by U.S. government to overhaul lower-Manhattan subways: *$4.55 billion *
 Estimated amount of money raised for funds dedicated to NYPD and FDNY families: *$500 million*
 Percentage of total charity money raised going to FDNY and NYPD families: *25*
 Average benefit already received by each FDNY and NYPD widow: *$1 million*
 Percentage increase in law-school applications from 2001 to 2002: *17.9*
 Percentage increase in Peace Corps applications from 2001 to 2002: *40*
 Percentage increase in CIA applications from 2001 to 2002: *50*
 Number of songs Clear Channel Radio considered "inappropriate" to play after 9/11: *150*
 Number of mentions of 9/11 at the Oscars: *26*
 Apartments in lower Manhattan eligible for asbestos cleanup: *30,000 *
 Number of apartments whose residents have requested cleanup and testing: *4,110*
 Number of Americans who changed their 2001 holiday-travel plans from plane to train or car: *1.4 million*
 Estimated number of New Yorkers suffering from post-traumatic-stress disorder as a result of 9/11: *422,000*
Numbers from http://nymag.com/news/articles/wtc/1year/numbers.htm

:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

And after all that, even though we have to take our shoes off to get on an airplane, we're just as safe as we were on 9/10, except now we have a lot more debt and the rest of the world is pissed off at us - and there is still a big gapeing hole in the ground. 

I've got three brothers who took the train to the World Trade Center and walked to work in the Wall Street area that day and another who was a NYC cop at the time. It still creeps me out thinking about it. 

As for rebuilding, I liked Donald Trump's idea. Rebuild the same buildings in the same place - only bigger this time! Oh well.... :smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

:smt1099


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

God Bless the families of the people that died!!! And thank God that we had a president strong enough to keep our nation safe! he aint perfect but he loves this country and its people I am just thankfull we didnt have slick willy in office no telling how many more attacks there would have been


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BigMatt said:


> God Bless the families of the people that died!!! And thank God that we had a president strong enough to keep our nation safe! he aint perfect but he loves this country and its people I am just thankfull we didnt have slick willy in office no telling how many more attacks there would have been


You said it good enough for me BigMatt.

:smt1099 and carry a big stick :numbchuck:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the post Todd.

What a horrific day............................And what evil men.

I look at the horrible picture here, read the stark stats here, and think back on that unimaginable day. What a tragedy.

But when I look back, I don't see Republicans or Democrats. I don't see liberals or conservatives. I see America and Americans enduring an unspeakable nightmare. Yes, there is true evil in the world.

But why use this event for Bush bashing - even if it is veiled? I believe that we are, in fact, safer than we were on 9-10-01.

So the whole world is pissed off at us. Even if that were true, what's new? Some of you probably think (along with Ward Churchill) that we ourselves are to blame for 9.11. Well, Ward Churchill - and everyone who thinks like him - can just *Kiss My A$$*.

Here's a news flash: George W. Bush is not perfect. Nor does he have perfect judgment. I believe he did the best he could and what he thought was best for the US given the circumstances. And I abhor revisionists and revisionism. In the aftermath of 9.11, there was _very little_ opposition to Iraq. Now everybody wants to be a Monday morning quarterback. Can't intelligent and open minded people remember the Iraq invasion through the prism of 9.11, and not through the hue of Code Pink or talking points from the Daily Kos?

Is it too much to ask to have one day to remember the innocent victims and the courageous hero's without the stink of politics?

Ca..Ca..Ca..Ca..Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

BigMatt,

What the hell is wrong with you? Why in the world do you have to make 9/11 into something political? That is disrespectful and in very, very poor taste. Shame on you!


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> BigMatt,
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you? Why in the world do you have to make 9/11 into something political? That is disrespectful and in very, very poor taste. Shame on you!


I would not normally respond to this comment but you caught me at just the right timeand in just the right attitude so, I can make 9-11 whatever the hell i want to I spent 10 days!!! at ground zero after it happened and pulled more bodies and body parts out of the rubbell then any man should have to. I still have nightmares! so shame on you and dont talk to me again. I shook George W's hand at ground zero in the aftermath of 9-11 and I SAW!! the tears in the mans eyes that alone is enough of a reason for me to think he is a GREAT MAN even if he is not a GREAT president.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I believe this thread was intended to serve the purpose of remembrance and salutation. My expectation was that nobody would turn this thread into a ruckus.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm closing the thread...

I'll leave everyone with this link. Go take a visit. Once there, scroll down... listen, watch and remember.

http://www.thedissidentfrogman.com/blog/link/seven-years-seven-verses/


----------

